# Team-Trikots



## sufrocky (6. Oktober 2015)

Verkaufe hier im Bikemarkt zwei Teamtrikots:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/667127-bergwerk-original-team-trikot
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/667129-bergwerk-original-team-trikot


----------

